# All natural flea and tick treatments that actually work?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you in a high risk area? 

Because I've not tried any preventatives (natural or otherwise, other than keeping my dogs as healthy as possible, and maintaining a clean, clutter-free living space), but I did use a lemon solution when my last girl got fleas at a beachfront rental and it worked immediately.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm no help here, living in a high tick, flea area, southern & humid all my dogs get NexGard. No more flea problems here and once a year a yard spray, with occasional Diatomaceous earth (human grade).


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Are you in a high risk area?
> 
> Because I've not tried any preventatives (natural or otherwise, other than keeping my dogs as healthy as possible, and maintaining a clean, clutter-free living space), but I did use a lemon solution when my last girl got fleas at a beachfront rental and it worked immediately.


Interesting about the lemon solution! Guess fleas don't like that acidic environment. Was it just lemon juice and water that you bathed her in? We are in the Northeast, which is a high risk area for ticks and Lyme disease.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Interesting about the lemon solution! Guess fleas don't like that acidic environment. Was it just lemon juice and water that you bathed her in? We are in the Northeast, which is a high risk area for ticks and Lyme disease.


It was a sliced lemon steeped overnight in boiled water. Bathed Gracie with the solution and then let her dry in the sun. We also vacuumed the house with our Dyson and thoroughly washed all linens with hot water. Never saw another flea.

Apparently the drying in the sun was key. I wish I could find the original source of these instructions.

Should add: I recommended this treatment to a woman whose dog had been suffering quite some time, and either he had open sores from all the bites or she made the solution far too strong (or both) but it was horribly painful for the dog. I'd only ever recommend it now at the very first sign of fleas.

I have also read that lemon oil can be a good deterrent, so maybe that's worth looking into. I'm not sure if it's used topically or just around the house, but oils are very potent so use with caution.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Having just seen yesterday a dog dying of complications from Lyme disease, I would not be willing to risk trying a natural remedy that has not been studied. I also know that many essential oils can be irritating or toxic to dogs depending on the concentration.
Personally I like Nexgard, but Advantix is also good and it stays in the skin and doesn't get absorbed all the way into the dog's system. Applying some Vitamin E oil at the same time helps prevent potential irritation.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Starvt said:


> Having just seen yesterday a dog dying of complications from Lyme disease, I would not be willing to risk trying a natural remedy that has not been studied. I also know that many essential oils can be irritating or toxic to dogs depending on the concentration.
> Personally I like Nexgard, but Advantix is also good and it stays in the skin and doesn't get absorbed all the way into the dog's system. Applying some Vitamin E oil at the same time helps prevent potential irritation.


I agree that you have to be careful with essential oils. I'm considering going with a topical like Avantix, but wanted to see if there was something more natural that actually works. I could never give an animal an ingestible / chewable flea/tick pill like Bravecto or Nextguard, especially a small dog like a toy or mini poodle. The chewables/ intgestibles contain a pesticide called isoxazoline, which has been found by the FDA to cause nerve reactions in pets, including seizures. It is basically giving a dog a pesticide to swallow. This is just one of many articles I've seen about the dangers of the chewables:
Flea and tick pills can cause nerve reactions in pets, FDA warns


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Also wanted to mention that I do have a friend that gives her dog the Bravecto chewable, but she also has a cat, and many of the topicals, like Advantix, and harmful to cats, so she feels like the chewables are her only choice. That said, she knows that it's not good for her dog. Here's the FDA warning on the chewables:








Neurologic Event Potential and Bravecto, Credelio, Nexgard, Simparica


FDA fact sheet about potential neurologic adverse events in dogs and cats when treated with the flea and tick drugs Bravecto, Credelio, Nexgard, or Simparica.




www.fda.gov




Thus the reason for the original post: Any all natural flea/tick products out there that you found actually work?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder what holistic vets would have to say about this? We've got one about an hour away from us that I'd like to consult with at some point. Do you have one nearby?


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder what holistic vets would have to say about this? We've got one about an hour away from us that I'd like to consult with at some point. Do you have one nearby?


Good idea PeggyTheParti, I just googled it and there's one in the next town over. I take my dog to a traditional vet, and I'm very traditional about most things healthcare related for both my family and my dog. However, I'd like to go more natural with the flea/tick treatments. I'm going to try this Cedarcide spray. It also comes in a stronger tick spray, but that's only for dogs over 20 pounds. It gets good reviews...
https://www.amazon.com/Repellent-fo...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

This is the one for bigger dogs, wish I could use it on my little guy but he's too small:





Amazon.com : Cedarcide Tickshield Tick Repellent for People, Pets & Home | Cedar Oil Bug Spray | 32 oz : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Cedarcide Tickshield Tick Repellent for People, Pets & Home | Cedar Oil Bug Spray | 32 oz : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Vets have very little training in the area of traditional preventatives, like nutrition. Unfortunately, that creates a vacuum which tends to get filled with snake oil salesmen and hearsay. 

If you do make an appointment with that vet, I'd be very interested to hear what he or she has to say! Good luck


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Also wanted to mention that I do have a friend that gives her dog the Bravecto chewable, but she also has a cat, and many of the topicals, like Advantix, and harmful to cats, so she feels like the chewables are her only choice. That said, she knows that it's not good for her dog. Here's the FDA warning on the chewables:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's important to know that the FDA is not conducting laboratory studies on these products, they are simply gathering reports of adverse drug events from owners, vets, and clinics.

"It is important to remember that for any given ADE report ... there is no certainty that the reported drug caused the adverse event/outcome," the FDA said. "Confounding factors may include underlying disease, using other drugs at the same time, or other non-drug related causes."

The statement from the FDA:


The FDA is alerting pet owners and veterinarians of the _*potential *_for neurologic adverse events in dogs and cats when treated with drugs that are in the isoxazoline class.
 
The FDA-approved drugs in this class are Bravecto (fluralaner) tablets for dogs, Bravecto (fluralaner) topical solution for cats and dogs, Nexgard (afoxalaner) tablets for dogs, Simparica (sarolaner) tablets for dogs, Credelio (lotilaner) tablets for dogs, and Revolution Plus (selamectin and sarolaner) topical solution for cats. *These products are approved *for the treatment and prevention of flea infestations, and the treatment and control of tick infestations. Revolution Plus is also approved for prevention of heartworm disease, treatment and control of ear mite infestations and some gastrointestinal parasite infections.
 
Although these products can and have been *safely used in the majority of dogs and cats*, pet owners should *consult with their veterinarian to review their patients’ medical histories* and determine whether a product in the isoxazoline class is appropriate for their pet.
The *FDA considers products in the isoxazoline class to be safe and effective for dogs and cats* but is providing this information so that p*et owners and veterinarians can take it into consideration* when choosing flea and tick products for their pets.
 
Isoxazoline products have been associated with neurologic adverse reactions, including muscle tremors, ataxia, and seizures in some dogs and cats;
 
Although most dogs and cats haven’t had neurologic adverse reactions, seizures may occur in animals without a prior history;
 
Many products are available for prevention and control of flea and tick infestations. You can *discuss all options with your veterinarian* to choose the right product for your pet.

The FDA is working with the manufacturers to have the info added to the product label.


I don't add this explanation to try to change opinions but to give a clearer understanding of the FDA's role in many of the public alerts.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for the input, Rose n Poos. It's definitely good to be informed, especially if your poodle starts having a reaction, something as small as an irritation or as big as a seizure, and you don't think to trace it back to a topical or chewable flea/tick treatment. I'm sure there are many dogs who have no reaction at all. 

I think of my human kids, and I've definitely sprayed them with DEET in the summer to ward off the mosquitos, so I'm not as "all-natural" as you may think. However, I wouldn't give my kids a DEET-like pill to swallow to ward off the mosquitos. It's just what you're comfortable with. We all obviously love our poodles, or else we wouldn't be on here talking about them, and everyone does what works best for their families and fur babies, no judgement, just sharing information.

We are in the dead of winter right now where I live, so I won't have to worry about the flea/tick treatment until the spring thaw, but thought I'd get a jump start to see if anyone had any good natural suggestions. I will keep everyone posted on my results with the Cedarcide spray this spring. I've also heard of people using the a drop or two of Rose Geranium Oil, mixed with a carrier oil (like coconut oil), safely on dogs to prevent fleas and ticks, and will try that as well. As much as I don't like the cold and snow, it's nice not to have to worry about the fleas and ticks. 
Thanks to everyone for your different perspectives and feedback!


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Good idea PeggyTheParti, I just googled it and there's one in the next town over. I take my dog to a traditional vet, and I'm very traditional about most things healthcare related for both my family and my dog. However, I'd like to go more natural with the flea/tick treatments. I'm going to try this Cedarcide spray. It also comes in a stronger tick spray, but that's only for dogs over 20 pounds. It gets good reviews...
> Amazon.com : Natural Cedar Oil Insect Repellent formerly known as Best Yet now called Cedarcide Original (Pint) Biting Insect Spray Kills and Repels Mosquitoes Ticks Fleas and Chiggers : Garden & Outdoor
> 
> This is the one for bigger dogs, wish I could use it on my little guy but he's too small:
> ...


I have used Cedarcide spray for my yard and found it helpful and seems to work well for ants too.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, I wanted to update you all on my results so far with the natural flea and tick treatments I've started using on my poodle. I've been using Cedarcide spray (which is mostly Cedar Oil) and Rose Geranium Oil (the Pelagonium capitatum x radens strain). 

I spray the Cedarcide into the palm of my hand creating a little puddle, and then add a drop or two of the Rose Geranium Oil to the puddle. I then run my hands through my poodle's coat, starting with his legs and underbelly, and covering most of his coat except his face and head. I have also put the mixture directly on his harness, especially on the underbelly part of the harness. I do this every few days, and make sure to check him when we get back from walks. It's working!! He hasn't had a tick since I started using this combo, and earlier in the spring, before I was using this, I was finding ticks daily, some even implanted. 

My poodle hates the smell, so I don't put it on or near his face, and make sure to take him out immediately after I apply it when the smell is the strongest. I'm so happy to have found something that is non-toxic to both my dog and my family! 

Here are the links where I purchased the products if anyone is interested:

Rose Geranium Oil, Pelagonium captitatum x radens strain:








TICKED! Pure Rose Geranium essential oil | Coventry Body Care


Ticks hate the smell of pelargonium capitatum x radens essential oil so they don't latch on. Safe for humans and dogs, even kids




www.coventrybodycare.com





Cedarcide Spray (I buy the Cedarcide Original, which has a lower concentration of Cedar Oil because my dog is tiny. If you have a bigger dog, and live in a heavy tick area, you can try the Tickshield which has a higher concentration of Cedar Oil. The one with the higher concentration of Cedar Oil is not recommended for small dogs):








Cedarcide Insect Control for Pets | Safe, Non-toxic, Effective


Guaranteed to work against Fleas, Ticks, Mites, Mosquitoes, Ants, and more. Non-toxic, family-safe ingredients. Free Shipping on all orders.




www.cedarcide.com


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

My mom always used the original skin so soft spray from Avon on our pups. I use it when we go out into buggy areas. It seems to work well as neither of our families have had to deal with fleas or ticks.


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder what holistic vets would have to say about this? We've got one about an hour away from us that I'd like to consult with at some point. Do you have one nearby?


We’ve worked with 3 different holistic vets. Bug Off garlic tablets from Springtime was recommend. We also use Kin-kind spray for extra protection typically once a week when I know we will be in high risk areas. No issues. My pup has NEVER had any chemicals like frontline or whatever they sell now. No fleas and no ticks. Also the healthier the dog, the less attractive they will be for pests. Diet is important!


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

rock55 said:


> We’ve worked with 3 different holistic vets. Bug Off garlic tablets from Springtime was recommend. We also use Kin-kind spray for extra protection typically once a week when I know we will be in high risk areas. No issues. My pup has NEVER had any chemicals like frontline or whatever they sell now. No fleas and no ticks. Also the healthier the dog, the less attractive they will be for pests. Diet is important!


Thanks! What's the dose for the garlic tablets, is it by weight? How often do you give them? Also....for some reason I thought that garlic was toxic to dogs?!


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Thanks! What's the dose for the garlic tablets, is it by weight? How often do you give them? Also....for some reason I thought that garlic was toxic to dogs?!


My baby gets 1/2 tablet every day. It goes by weight. They are chewable. A standard poodle would need 1-2 tablets per day. Garlic is actually very beneficial to dogs in small quantities. Large amounts it can be toxic tho so follow the recommended dose on bottle.


----------



## Suchi (Apr 1, 2015)

We moved from Mid-west to the South a year ago and our 5 year St Poodle caught fleas we were battling other health issues. I was hesitant to give any flea/tick preventative simply because i was anxious that it may overwhelm her immune system. So, i tried everything under the sun that was suggested as a non-chemical option. It was a year long fight and not sure if i did anything wrong, i just could not win that battle. I finally, sprayed the carpet with Vet's Best home spray, all the areas where the dog frequents and her bedding. It had a strong smell, but i was just exhausted and tired. Boom, it killed the eggs and the infestation has reduced, fingers crossed. I have settled for this least chemical option for now, it has some natural oils. Hope this helps.Good Luck.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Suchi said:


> We moved from Mid-west to the South a year ago and our 5 year St Poodle caught fleas we were battling other health issues. I was hesitant to give any flea/tick preventative simply because i was anxious that it may overwhelm her immune system. So, i tried everything under the sun that was suggested as a non-chemical option. It was a year long fight and not sure if i did anything wrong, i just could not win that battle. I finally, sprayed the carpet with Vet's Best home spray, all the areas where the dog frequents and her bedding. It had a strong smell, but i was just exhausted and tired. Boom, it killed the eggs and the infestation has reduced, fingers crossed. I have settled for this least chemical option for now, it has some natural oils. Hope this helps.Good Luck.


Thank you for this info, I've never heard of Vet's Best, but when I searched it on Amazon it had over 10,000 reviews! It has Peppermint Oil and Clove Oil and Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, which they say is plant derived. Thanks for passing the info along....


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!
I'm sorry to have to disagree with the garlic recommendation.
According to the Merck Veterinary Manual, garlic and other members of the allium family, including onions, contain thiosulfate, which is toxic to dogs but not to humans. Thiosulfate causes oxidative damage to red blood cells, resulting in hemolytic anemia.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Interesting that this post was revived because one of the neighborhood dogs has just recovered from a very bad reaction to Frontline flea and tick topical. She's a 12 pound doodle, and about a year old. The neighbor had been using Frontline since she was a puppy without a problem, and then a couple of months ago she started developing open sores all over her body. The vet was at a loss as to the cause and sent her to vet determatolgist. It was diagnosed as a reaction to frontline. The problem was even though she stopped putting the frontline on her dog, the sores kept coming. The dog was put on steroids, and my neighbor also changed her diet. The vet even talked to my neighbor about the possibility that the dog may have to be put down because the sores were not healing and they were everywhere. I'm happy to report that several months later the sores have finally cleared. My neighbor was a wreck. I know obviously all dogs don't have reactions to the the poisons in the flea/tick meds, but some can have very serious reactions, and sometimes the reactions don't occur until after using the product for many months or years. It seems to be more prevalent in smaller dogs as well, but any size dog can have a reaction. I am lucky to live in a cooler weather state where we don't have fleas/ticks year-round, but I understand the dilemma for those of you living where fleas and ticks are plentiful and a year round nuisance.


----------

